# Chess Themed Laser Cut Sierra Pen Blanks



## Ken Wines (Apr 6, 2017)

I've been experimenting with some chess themed blanks for the Sierra.  The woods that were used are ipe, walnut, maple and cedar.  The ipe makes up the framework that holds the chess board inlays in place.  The walnut and maple are the chess board inlays.  Cedar was used as the chess piece.  The second photo shows the complementary colored twin blanks of the ones in the first photo in their unglued state.


----------



## SkookumPens (Apr 6, 2017)

Those are cool. Looking forward to seeing the finished pens.
Craig Chatterton 
Puyallup,WA


----------



## Ken Wines (Apr 6, 2017)

SkookumPens said:


> Those are cool. Looking forward to seeing the finished pens.
> Craig Chatterton
> Puyallup,WA


Craig, it'll probably be someone else other than I doing that.  Lately I've been making a lot more blanks than finished pens.


----------



## terry q (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow, very cool.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks good as an option but to me the money blank is the first set without the chess pieces. Nice combination of woods. Just an opinion.


----------



## Ken Wines (Apr 6, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Looks good as an option but to me the money blank is the first set without the chess pieces. Nice combination of woods. Just an opinion.


I might offer what you suggest as an option but I suspect I will sell more of them with the chess piece than those without.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 6, 2017)

Those are great looking.


----------



## magpens (Apr 6, 2017)

Fantastic !!!!!


----------



## Bob Kardell (Apr 7, 2017)

Very cool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Cwalker935 (Apr 7, 2017)

Cool concept.  Have you thought about creating blanks for turning actual chess pieces?


----------



## studioseven (Apr 7, 2017)

As a chess player, I love these blanks.  Nice job.

Seven


----------



## Joecorn (Jul 16, 2018)

*Chess piece pen blanks*

I would absolutely love to buy some of these type of blanks


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Jul 16, 2018)

Selling to "the chess world" or not, I can see my wife wanting a "Queen" blank turned into a pen, and she doesn't play the game.  (She just has the title.)

These are really wonderful - congratulations.


----------

